# Upgrade 7.2 to 8.0-RC3 in Parallels: Ethernet device number changed



## uisge (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi -

I'm currently testing a soon to come upgrade for a remotely run server without console access in a Parallels environment. 

I'm running 7.2-RELEASE-p4 at my remote server and in Parallels, and I'm using csup + makeworld + makekernel approach starting back with 6.2 without any issues so far.

But right now, upgrade within Parallels failed due to the fact that the new 8.0-RC3 GENERIC kernel used a different device number compared to 6.x and 7.x versions within Parallels:


```
dmesg:
--------------------------
ed0: not probed (disabled)
ed1: <RealTek 8029> port 0x8200-0x821f mem 0xee000000-0xee0fffff irq 23 at device 5.0 on pci0
ed1: Reserved 0x20 bytes for rid 0x10 type 4 at 0x8200
ed1: WARNING: using obsoleted if_watchdog interface
ed1: bpf attached
ed1: Ethernet address: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
ed1: type RTL8029 (16 bit)
ed1: [MPSAFE]
ed1: [ITHREAD]
```

Thus I had to change the rc.conf ifconfig_ed0 entry to ifconfig_ed1 to get my ethernet device running :-(

Ok, no big deal with Parallels, but with a remote server without console access ...

Thus my questions that Google and this forum's search engine didn't answer (or I  might have used the wrong questions):

1. Is this a known issue?
2. Is this a Parallels (5 for Mac) issue?
3. My remote server's ethernet device driver is re. Has someone seen renumbering with this driver?
4. Is there a way to use wildcards in rc.conf like ifconfig_re%d="...."?
5. May one define both ifconfig_re0="...." and ifconfig_re1="...." simultaneously?
6. Completely different approach to deal with this?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## uisge (Nov 18, 2009)

*[SOLVED] Upgrade 7.2 to 8.0-RC3 in Parallels: Ethernet device number changed*



			
				uisge said:
			
		

> ```
> dmesg:
> --------------------------
> ed0: not probed (disabled)
> ...



Well, it hadn't had anything to do with "changing device numbers", but was a DHCP issue instead.

I had to modify my ifconfig_ed0="DHCP" to ifconfig_ed0="SYNCDHCP" instead:



> This is a know issue with some devices supported by ed(4).  You can work
> around it by changing DHCP to SYNCDHCP which will cause dhclient to
> alwasy start immediatly on that interface instead of waiting for a link
> state change that never happens.
> ...


----------

